# The grateful thread



## NobodySpecial

So I have alluded to recent difficulties between my husband and I. Rather than wait until things were so impossible, we sought counseling. Going great, btw! She is awesome. I wanted to comment on some things that I am very grateful for.

He is a great father. It speaks to his moral center. There is a thread on here about a woman struggling to get child support. He would never, ever, ever abandon his children. He will take care of their physical, emotional and spiritual needs forever and ever.

He addresses our issues with openness, honesty, humility where required. He has asserted this is out of love for me. How can that be bad?

He is really good in bed. 

What are you long termers grateful for?


----------



## meson

I am grateful Mrs. meson believes in me and respects me enough to tell it like it is.


----------



## wellseasoned

I am grateful for the ability to keep on keeping on.


----------



## Yeswecan

I'm grateful that my W stood by me for 20 years waiting/praying that I would become the H I am now. Sure, I was the provider and great dad. But more of a room mate with my W. That has completely changed and for the better. I grateful she held onto the rudder and stayed the course. It has been fair winds and following seas since I changed my ways.


----------



## Capricious

I am grateful for Mr Capricious 
He is a wonderful father and role model to our three children.
He is a great provider.
He loves me and respects me.
He is a wonder head/leader for our family.
He takes care of me, in more ways than one 
He rocks my world
In return I make sure he is a very satisfied man.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

I am grateful for the time I continue to have so I may repay my wife for her support in my worst days.

I am grateful that without this patience, I would never have learned to listen with my heart instead of only my mind.

I am grateful for the children we have together, for they have probably taught me far more about the positive in life than I have them.

I am grateful for her non-judgement so I may follow my spiritual path without conflict and grow in a way best for me.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Emerging Buddhist said:


> I am grateful for the time I continue to have so I may repay my wife for her support in my worst days.
> 
> I am grateful that without this patience, I would never have learned to listen with my heart instead of only my mind.
> 
> I am grateful for the children we have together, for they have probably taught me far more about the positive in life than I have them.
> 
> I am grateful for her non-judgement so I may follow my spiritual path without conflict and grow in a way best for me.


Thank you! That reminds me to be grateful to my husband for teaching me to be non-judgmental.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

One of my favorite Gratitude quotes...











So many things I could mention here.. but this stands out among them all...

While dating...I told my husband I wanted at least 3 children, he knew how much I wanted to build a family of our own...But I added : IF one wasn't a girl, I'd want to keep trying (my Mother wasn't in my life, I had no sisters, no nieces, I just really REALLY longed to experience that "Mother/ daughter" thing)...

Not many men would have answered like he ... I remember as clear as day...he said "*You can have as many as you want ....so long as you take care of them*"... meaning... not expecting him to get up in the middle of the night, complaining I was too tired, they're too much work, cost too much, things like that... 

I promised... and he kept his promise to me ....we ended up with  (the girl was #5, then we tried to give her a sister but that didn't pan out)

I don't think he was too worried about that promise....I was never one who needed much sleep & meticulously careful with $$, tighter than him even...After our 1st son...we found we couldn't conceive...I was distraught, each year passing, then another & another... baby showers were the hardest... I was living by my basal body thermometer, our sex life became "scheduled"... 

Getting married went very smoothly for us - till we hit this bump in the road....

Looking back, I can not express HOW MUCH I appreciated *his attitude*, his care, his love during those 6 + years....I wasn't such a Joy to deal with...I had my angry temperamental moments ... he never once tried to talk me out of "giving up hope"....he'd comfort me if I needed a good cry....he was by my side for all my Tests, a Laparoscopy, offered his sperm on demand, at one point we looked into adoption, even scheduled an in vitro..but amazingly got pregnant on that very cycle (sure saved us some $$!)....

I couldn't have asked for a more supportive husband through this "valley"...his support was the sun shining through the clouds....and such a caring doting Father , always.. 

Through him... because of him.. really.. I have realized all the dreams I ever dreamed...and I am so very grateful....


----------



## EllaSuaveterre

I have a huge, long, incredible list. I'm grateful for so many things my husband does every single day, I'm not sure I could possibly list them all.

Let's see...

I'm grateful that Mr. Suaveterre enjoys so many of the things I do. He'll watch silly, childish shows with me just because he knows I like them. He'll play the games I play and once he even offered to read the books I've been enjoying so we can talk about them. I should take him up on that, as I've re-read one five times and I'd love to read it with him. We're never lost for conversation.

I'm grateful that he went to pre-marital counselling with me and took everything on board before we got married. I'm grateful that e didn't give up on me when I revealed how little I knew about marriage. 

I'm grateful he likes playing "The And" With me. It's a game where you talk about deep, emotional subjects and ask each other deep questions written on notecards. I know it's way out of his comfort zone and as somebody who thrives on intimate conversations, I am so glad he enjoys talking with me through that medium. 

I'm grateful we know each other's love languages.

I'm grateful he works so spectacularly hard at his programming job, and I'm grateful he enjoys it. I'm grateful for the fact that he's eager and able to provide for us and give me the life I've always wanted.

I'm grateful that he's so level-headed and calm in situations that would make me want to curl up and die.I'm grateful for his logical side because it gives him the tools he needs to be able to handle life with an admirable amount of composure and finesse.

I'm grateful that he still wants to be with me me after five years of mistakes and trials. 

I'm grateful that he doesn't mind that I can't really cook. I'm grateful that he's content to take me out to dinner. 

I'm grateful for all the holidays we've taken together and the forever-cherished memories we've made together. 

I'm grateful that he helps me up and down the stairs, and that he catches me when I get too tired and trip on my own feet. I'm grateful that he looks after me when I'm ill. I'm grateful that he understands and keeps his wits about him when i'm going through depression, anxiety, panic attacks, and insecurity, and can't think straight.

Most of all, I'm grateful that he still loves me in spite of my numerous shortcomings. I'm soooo happy to see love in his eyes when he walks through the door and looks at me.

I'm sure I haven't included everything. I'll come back and add more later. Lots more.


----------



## CharlieParker

I'm grateful this thread is not about the Grateful Dead, that is what I read at first. 

I'm grateful we enjoy the same music (not the Dead). 

I would have never thought it possible on our wedding day but I'm grateful that after 24 years our love has gotten, and continues to get, stronger/deeper. (I totally ripped that off from the priest at the wedding we went to yesterday, but it's true and be both agree.)


----------



## NobodySpecial

SimplyAmorous said:


> One of my favorite Gratitude quotes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many things I could mention here.. but this stands out among them all...
> 
> While dating...I told my husband I wanted at least 3 children, he knew how much I wanted to build a family of our own...But I added : IF one wasn't a girl, I'd want to keep trying (my Mother wasn't in my life, I had no sisters, no nieces, I just really REALLY longed to experience that "Mother/ daughter" thing)...


When I was pregnant with my second, I hoped for another boy. I felt I knew boy. I am so grateful for my daughter!


> Not many men would have answered like he ... I remember as clear as day...he said "*You can have as many as you want ....so long as you take care of them*"... meaning... not expecting him to get up in the middle of the night, complaining I was too tired, they're too much work, cost too much, things like that...
> 
> I promised... and he kept his promise to me ....we ended up with


My husband would get up, change the diaper, bring the babies in to nurse then bring them back to bed!



> (the girl was #5, then we tried to give her a sister but that didn't pan out)
> 
> I don't think he was too worried about that promise....I was never one who needed much sleep & meticulously careful with $$, tighter than him even...After our 1st son...we found we couldn't conceive...I was distraught, each year passing, then another & another... baby showers were the hardest... I was living by my basal body thermometer, our sex life became "scheduled"...
> 
> Getting married went very smoothly for us - till we hit this bump in the road....
> 
> Looking back, I can not express HOW MUCH I appreciated *his attitude*, his care, his love during those 6 + years....I wasn't such a Joy to deal with...I had my angry temperamental moments ... he never once tried to talk me out of "giving up hope"....he'd comfort me if I needed a good cry....he was by my side for all my Tests, a Laparoscopy, offered his sperm on demand, at one point we looked into adoption, even scheduled an in vitro..but amazingly got pregnant on that very cycle (sure saved us some $$!)....
> 
> I couldn't have asked for a more supportive husband through this "valley"...his support was the sun shining through the clouds....and such a caring doting Father , always..
> 
> Through him... because of him.. really.. I have realized all the dreams I ever dreamed...and I am so very grateful....


Yup.


----------



## Satya

I'm especially grateful for the gift of personal growth and the ability to understand that there isn't a single thing in this life that I am unable or powerless to change for the better.


----------



## wild jade

I'm grateful for his constant and unwavering love for me.


----------



## brooklynAnn

I am grateful for my H's kindness, patience, tenderness and love he has for me and our kids. I am so thankful that I have a husband who reaches to hold my hand in his sleep. Who is willing to over look my faults and flaws to love me as he does.

I am grateful for my kids and the love we share. And for God to bless me with a daughter who likes most of the things I like and enjoy.


----------



## Adelais

.


----------



## ConanHub

I'm grateful for her unwavering respect in public and her determined will to confront in private when needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane

I am grateful that we both feel lucky to be together.


----------



## MrsHolland

Well we don't qualify for long term success as we have not been together 10 years but we both have so much to be grateful for.

Compatibility inside and outside of the bedroom. An amazing friendship, support and true love. We both tell each other regularly just how lucky we are to have found each other.


----------



## jld

I am feeling especially grateful for you this morning, @Duguesclin. I know I take a lot for granted in you. You are so committed to me, to our family. You are such a stable man. I am so grateful for that. 

You have given me a life I could never have had on my own. I would not speak French now if not for you. I would not have done the traveling we have done but for you. And I certainly would not have had the five children we have without you! Thank you so much, my darling!

More than anything, though, I am so grateful for your goodness and emotional stability. I take that for granted all the time, when it is not at all commonplace.

Oh, Dug, I do not feel at all worthy of your kindness and gentleness to me. Yet your love is so generous, whatever my mood, and your commitment unwavering, whatever my actions. You are Jesus Christ in the flesh to me. 

And no wonder! You are a living example of how he is described in the Eucharistic prayers. 

I hate to think of life without you, my love. I would no longer fear death if you were to be taken before me. I would see it as reuniting with you, and be comforted by that promise.

I am so grateful to you for the vision you had, of having many children and having me breastfeed and homeschool them. I am so glad for your commitment to those ideas even when I complained or wanted to quit. Your confidence in me and in our lifestyle has benefited our children so much. Thank you for being so strong, so confident, for all of us.

It is not all the time that I see true family men. I am so grateful to be married to one. I would hate to be with a man I had to convince to stay with the kids and me, or with a whiner and complainer, or an unfaithful man.

And I am so grateful you are so smart, Dug, and are continually seeking knowledge! I am so grateful you spend your free time listening to and reading constructive, wholesome material, and not garbage! What a good example that is to our children. 

And I am grateful for the other healthy habits you practice. You show a lot of discipline in your eating habits, and you are a passionate cyclist. I know, I complain about your commitment to that bike. But Dug, I cannot imagine being married to a fat, lazy video game player. And I am glad our kids see your example in health and fitness.

I don't know what you see in me sometimes, Dug. I am impatient and easily irritated. Even as I do the things you like, I complain all the while. I don't make any efforts to hide it, either. You hear it all, exactly as I feel it.

And yet, the evenness of your temper, the solidity of your love, the certainty of knowing that no matter when I come to you, nor for what, you will never forsake me, but will always (eventually ) tenderly receive my fears and my pain, binds me to you. 

I get so angry with you sometimes, Dug. But I could never leave you. I belong to you. It was always this way and it always will be. It is the nature of our union. We belong together.

I love you so much, my darling. My heart beats with yours. My heart is yours.

Thank you, Duguesclin. With all of my being, thank you.


----------



## Haiku

I'm grateful she left me the good spatula. 🙄

Seriously, I'm grateful for the hours of good company and meaningful conversations. She taught me how to open up more and discuss problems more directly. I am a much better person for having known her. 

Lovely thread btw!


----------



## john117

I'm grateful that wifey dug deep into "her" savings to foot the bill for painting walls and refinishing hardwood floors. It will make the house a lot easier to sell after May 😁😁😁


----------



## 225985

john117 said:


> I'm grateful that wifey dug deep into "her" savings to foot the bill for painting walls and refinishing hardwood floors. It will make the house a lot easier to sell after May




Man up and tell her what you intend to do.


----------



## MEM2020

Grateful cuz M2 is:

1. Good - knows what's right and does what's right, and when she gets off track, makes a good faith effort to get back on track
2. Adventurous - right now she is playing an app with me called: Brain it on (super fun)
3. Playful
4. Funny
5. Smart 
6. Tough
7. Great in bed





NobodySpecial said:


> So I have alluded to recent difficulties between my husband and I. Rather than wait until things were so impossible, we sought counseling. Going great, btw! She is awesome. I wanted to comment on some things that I am very grateful for.
> 
> He is a great father. It speaks to his moral center. There is a thread on here about a woman struggling to get child support. He would never, ever, ever abandon his children. He will take care of their physical, emotional and spiritual needs forever and ever.
> 
> He addresses our issues with openness, honesty, humility where required. He has asserted this is out of love for me. How can that be bad?
> 
> He is really good in bed.
> 
> What are you long termers grateful for?


----------



## john117

blueinbr said:


> Man up and tell her what you intend to do.


She knows what I PLAN to do. What she doesn't know is that I actually WILL do it.

I'm also grateful she's too busy with TV to research property division laws here, too. She thinks it's like lifetime movie network...


----------



## Spicy

Well, I haven't hit the 10+ mark, so not sure if I qualify in this area, but I would love to participate. 

I love that he has a strong relatonship with God, and that he uses what he learns from the Bible to try every day to be a better husband, son, step-parent and Christian. 

I love his awesome humor.

I love that he wakes up happy every single morning of our lives, like me.

I love his delicious body.>

I love that he stands up for fairness and justice, and that he is always helping the less fortunate/strong.

I love how he makes me feel protected, I hadn't felt that since I was at home with my dad.

I love that he is affectionate, and that he holds me so close.

I love how he treats my daughters, with such kindness and fun, and never oversteps anything in regard to parenting. 

I love how he turns to mush just like me over animals.

I love driving in the summer with the top down, blaring 80s rock, and that he sings with me and/or plays air guitar/drums with me.

I love going to and watching sporting events with him and screaming at the tv or field like maniacs.

I'm grateful for his amazing family that I now call my own.

I love traveling with him, after so many years of doing this alone.

I am thankful for his seriousness, and determination in financial matters. He is an excellent provider.

I am grateful for his compassion and empathy.

I am so appreciative of him caring for me during illnesses and even helping me with things that I know freak him out, just purely out of his love for me!

I could go on forever, but gist being I am so grateful for him being my person, my lobster (Friends reference) and my very best friend.

I'm grateful that you started this thread OP, because it is so positive and upbuilding, so thank you, and thanks to TAM for the invaluable source it has been for me.


----------



## jld

john117 said:


> She knows what I PLAN to do. What she doesn't know is that I actually WILL do it.
> 
> *I'm also grateful she's too busy with TV to research property division laws here*, too. She thinks it's like lifetime movie network...


Not really the spirit of the thread, john.


----------



## jld

Haiku said:


> I'm grateful she left me the good spatula. 🙄
> 
> *Seriously, I'm grateful for the hours of good company and meaningful conversations. She taught me how to open up more and discuss problems more directly. I am a much better person for having known her. *
> 
> Lovely thread btw!


That is a healthy, mature attitude, Haiku. Thank you for sharing that.

When you are ready to date again, I am sure you will attract a mature, healthy person, too.


----------



## john117

jld said:


> Not really the spirit of the thread, john.


If we all focus on positives then....


----------



## jld

john117 said:


> If we all focus on positives then....


John. You have two beautiful daughters with this woman. And you will actually have some assets to fight over at the end. You can be genuinely grateful for that.


----------

